# A Growers Journal, yooper style.



## yooper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Eighteen seeds took the dirt dive yesterday afternoon. Here`s the aftermath for your enjoyment. Searched through my small collection and here`s what I come up with. 
Dr. Grinspoon, only one feminized seed left.
Ghost Train Haze #9, from Rare Dankness, 4 of them.
Ghost Train Haze #9 x Ghost Train Haze #9, 4 of these. I pollinated one bud and branch last grow and got 68 seeds. 
Vale' Vale' by Rare Dankness, 5 seeds. These were freebies when I bought the GTH.
Forest Fire from Cabin Fever Seed breeders, got 4 of them.

Using my favorite medium, Sunshine Mix #4. 
Nutes, undecided yet.

Artificial Sun,
Using 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300 LED`s
Using 1 on blue phase only to sprout with.


Dr. Grinspoon. 
By Barney`s Farm.
Feminized heirloom sativa. 
Flowering time is 95-100 days.
THC is 25%

Ghost Train Haze #9.
By Rare Dankness.
OG Kush (poison cut) x Neville`s Wreck.
Sativa...70% which leaves 30% Indica.
Flowering time is 65-85 days. 
Potency...High.
Yield...High.

Ghost Train Haze (my seeds)
Ghost Train Haze x Ghost Train Haze.


Vale' Vale'.
By Rare Dankness.
Green Crack x Neville`s Wreck.
Flowering time is 70+ days.
Yield is above average. 

Forest Fire.
By Cabin Fever Seed Breeders. 
Headband BX male (now known as Yeti OG) x Nor Cal Fire OG
Mostly Indica.
Flowering time is 56 days to 9.5 weeks.

Took some pictures, let`s see what we got.
Would not load my pictures, got message to contact admin. Gonna post this before I loose it.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2015)

Keep trying with the pic's. Sounds like an awesome lineup Yooper... I will be watching and learning. Thanks for starting a journal...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 12, 2015)

More than likely your image exceeds the forums size (dimensions / file size) 

Sticking around to see what can be seen :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

How do you contact admin to inform him what happened like the message said to do. Tried a private message, but no go. Not a good way to start off, already a PITA.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Keep trying with the pic's. Sounds like an awesome lineup Yooper... I will be watching and learning. Thanks for starting a journal...


 
Tried again, but get the same message to contact admin.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2015)

I size my pic's to 30 % does that help you? What is happening when you try to post? Sorry for your frustration.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 12, 2015)

lol! 

What are you taking your pics with? Most likely they are too large (I resize to 1200 x 800 or 800 x 1200 depends on wide or tall pic) and I don't allow my pics to export past 488k in size. 

If you're not sure, here's a website to easily pic resize:  http://www.resizemypicture.com/

Go there, Choose File, then click the small link that says "Specify your own height and width", then enter width and height. If it's a tall pic then do 800 x 1200.. if it's a wide pic, do 1200 x 800. (This is how many pixels wide or tall the image is. Pixels are "computer measurement for dimension"... like inches) 

I think since the site was taken over by techadmin, the pic sizes have been increased. Actually I'm quite positive, but I still like to stick to those dimensions listed above. :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

When I tried to post pictures it all seemed like usual. Walked away for a minute and when I got back there was a message to contact admin because something was missing. Tried again, same thing. Could not send a private message to admin.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2015)

It is the site, i am having the same trouble.. not loading.. (ha) we load.  Anyway, i just posted a long reply and hit send and lost it... i hate that too! seems like the site is very slow.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> lol!
> 
> What are you taking your pics with? Most likely they are too large (I resize to 1200 x 800 or 800 x 1200 depends on wide or tall pic) and I don't allow my pics to export past 488k in size.
> 
> ...


 
??????????? computer illiterate here. No trouble posting pictures before


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 12, 2015)

Well Yooper, you've been posting here for awhile.. so don't say you're computer illiterate. That's just a lazy way of saying "I don't want to learn something" :aok: lol 

Most of the details are there, but alas, if you've not had trouble posting in the past and you've not changed anything (camera, upload method, anything you can think) then yeah, I'm not entirely sure what's going on either.  

Hope you get this sorted!


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Doc and Rosebud, but I am computer illiterate as I am self taught and do not understand the terms and language. I try, but when it gets technical I`m lost.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Here we go, I think. OK, got the pictures up, one at a time. Don`t know how to caption each picture. 

View attachment IMG_0504.jpg


View attachment IMG_0505.jpg


View attachment IMG_0506.jpg


View attachment IMG_0507.jpg


View attachment IMG_0508.jpg


View attachment IMG_0509.jpg


View attachment IMG_0510.jpg


View attachment IMG_0511.jpg


View attachment IMG_0512.jpg


View attachment IMG_0513.jpg


View attachment IMG_0514.jpg


View attachment IMG_0515.jpg


View attachment IMG_0516.jpg


View attachment IMG_0517.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Color Codes :
Red/Yellow...Dr. Grinspoon
Green...Ghost Train Haze #9 by Rare Dankness
Red...Ghost Train Haze #9 by me
Blue...Forest Fire
Yellow...Vale' Vale'


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 12, 2015)

That was my next step... color code my stuff. Currently, I use clothes pins and label them. 

Lookin' good, let's see this take off now!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2015)

What a great grow area!!!! Love it.. Stealth and clean and nice. Thanks for posting that, sorry you had trouble.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Doc and Rose, Thanks for stopping by and helping me out.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 12, 2015)

Awesome yooper I knew you could do it! Nothing a couple bowls couldn't fix EH. 
I will be watching your grow and giving you positive vibes bro.
You a big fan of the dankness gear?


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

I bought the GTH at the cup last summer and the Vale' Vale' were freebies. The others were left from previous grows. 

Stank,
the cup is the 22 & 23 of August. Bozzo found out, no tickets yet


----------



## Kraven (Mar 12, 2015)

Woohoo yoop you da ****. Awesome growing area, i hope some day to build my barn and make my own sets of grow-spaces, love the tent but sure would like to design and build my own area. I'm envious....well I'm here for the show too


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 13, 2015)

Khead,
Thanks for the good words and peeking in for a look see. Nothing to see yet, unless you like watching dirt grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 13, 2015)

> Nothing to see yet, unless you like watching dirt grow.



Yep, almost spit out my coffee!!  lol


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 13, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang,
Hang on, don`t choke on you coffee or spill it on your bowl/joint. He, he, he.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

I have never seen dirt grow, I AM IN!


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 13, 2015)

You never watched dirt grow ? Pull up a chair, you`re in for treat, he, he, he. Have several bridges for sale also.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2015)

:banana: Growww dirt Growwww :banana:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 14, 2015)

Now that wake and bake is over with it`s breakfast time. Then out to the garage to watch my dirt grow. Also gotta see if there are any sprouts yet.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not doing much in my garden either. And since I switched back to hydro and to LED this run, I have a lot of things to be waiting around to see....and it's killing me!!! lol

I had gotten into a pattern, and hadn't been really "excited" or expectant of my grows for the last half a year. Just a routine and then chop er down. Now, I'm back to all intrigued and hopeful / curious of what's to be. It's a great feeling!  I was almost depressed for the last few months because of h.o.r.r.i.b.l.e. yields. 

Sorry, rambled.. back to the dirt and this bowl!  :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 14, 2015)

Doc, nothing to be sorry for. Your not rambling on, just expressing your thoughts. I`m guilty of the same thing.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, I'm not doing much in my garden either. And since I switched back to hydro and to LED this run, I have a lot of things to be waiting around to see....and it's killing me!!! lol
> 
> I had gotten into a pattern, and hadn't been really "excited" or expectant of my grows for the last half a year. Just a routine and then chop er down. Now, I'm back to all intrigued and hopeful / curious of what's to be. It's a great feeling!  I was almost depressed for the last few months because of h.o.r.r.i.b.l.e. yields.
> 
> Sorry, rambled.. back to the dirt and this bowl!  :aok:





yooper420 said:


> Doc, nothing to be sorry for. Your not rambling on, just expressing your thoughts. I`m guilty of the same thing.



Yea doc I went through a nine month phase of just crappy yields, I had gotten complacent and I know this is silly, I had not talked to and encouraged my plants, now that I'm back to giving them encouragement they are just going explosive on me (could be the hydro too?). Yoop I'll be glad when I can watch your magic above dirt level, I'm excited and can't wait to see, this will be the first grow of yours I have seen. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 14, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Yea doc I went through a nine month phase of just crappy yields, I had gotten complacent and I know this is silly, I had not talked to and encouraged my plants, now that I'm back to giving them encouragement they are just going explosive on me *(could be the hydro too?)*. Yoop I'll be glad when I can watch your magic above dirt level, I'm excited and can't wait to see, this will be the first grow of yours I have seen.



Ohhh man Kraven! You're really singing my tune  I think we have a converted soul on our hands! Soil is the earth, but water _*IS*_ life.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 14, 2015)

WE GOT SPROUTS. Checked on them this morning and 10 of 18 sprouted overnight. First major worry is over. When you expose your grow for all to see you can`t help but be apprehensive about the results. First hurdle is over.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats yooper!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 14, 2015)

IT'S A GIRL! ... wait.. wait.. we don't know yet, do we? lol


----------



## Kraven (Mar 14, 2015)

Gratz Yooper....see now I aint watchin dirt.....jenn-aye.....jenn-aye they sprouted, THEY SPROUTED


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 14, 2015)

Rose, Doc and Khead,
Thanks for the encouragement, now we have something to watch. Me be a happy camper.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 14, 2015)

At least you are showing us yooper. 
I find the ones that preach have the least to show.
Congrats on the soil break


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 14, 2015)

Things are getting better all the time. We now have 14 of 18 sprouted.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 15, 2015)

Short update this morning. We are now 18 for 18 sprouts. Have a couple pictures, not the best but..... 

View attachment IMG_0519.jpg


View attachment IMG_0522.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 15, 2015)

:aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 15, 2015)

A couple more pictures to look at, don`t know if they are any better or not. Gonna have to move `em out of the "greenhouse" environment tomorrow. They`re already out growing them. Let`s see what we got. 

View attachment IMG_0523.jpg


View attachment IMG_0524.jpg


View attachment IMG_0525.jpg


View attachment IMG_0526.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 16, 2015)

We`re gonna do a little update now. The 18 sprouts outgrew their "mini greenhouses" very quickly this time. Found `em a round-a-bout home. Let`s let a few pictures tell the story. 

View attachment IMG_0528.jpg


View attachment IMG_0529.jpg


View attachment IMG_0530.jpg


View attachment IMG_0531.jpg


----------



## bozzo420 (Mar 16, 2015)

looking good bro. I sure hope moms resting.     I'll be planting my free seeds  in a week.
I cant wait. first seed I have planted in years.  so I'll be right behind you


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 17, 2015)

Last week Wed. I planted 18 seeds.
3-11-15...18 seeds planted
3-13-15...10 sprouts, 4 more sprouts in the evening, total of 14 sprouts.
3-14-15...4 more sprouts.
That means...18 of 18 SPROUTED.

THIS GARDEN WILL BE GROWN FROM SPROUT TO HARVEST UNDER LED`S ONLY.

This is how they look today. 

View attachment IMG_0535.jpg


View attachment IMG_0536.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks good yoop, but still have not seen an significant increase in soil size, ....still waitin' :cool2:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nothing has changed, so not really anything much to say. Taking the "cover" off and exposing them to the LED`s does not seem to have affected them negatively. The newborn stretch came to a halt. They appear the same as yesterday`s pictures.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 23, 2015)

Time for an update. The stretch that occurred while covered stopped. All are on their second set of real leaves. A few needed to be stacked up. All in all, I`m happy with the first 8 days of growth. 

View attachment IMG_0537.jpg


View attachment IMG_0538.jpg


View attachment IMG_0539.jpg


View attachment IMG_0540.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 23, 2015)

looking good yoop :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

Babies everywhere..mojo for the grow!


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 23, 2015)

Krav and Rose, thanks for taking a look and see. Ain`t much to see, YET. But I promise, watch and the dirt will grow. He, he, he.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Is it normal to have seedlings stretch like that yooper? When you transplant do you bury the stem?
18/18 wow


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 23, 2015)

They stretch when they`re covered. It slowed way down when I uncovered them. Keep `em covered for the humidity when they sprout. And yes, I will bury part of the stem. Most are sativa or sativa dominant also. I always seem to have that stretch during this stage, so nothing new to me.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 23, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> They stretch when they`re covered. It slowed way down when I uncovered them. Keep `em covered for the humidity when they sprout. And yes, I will bury part of the stem. Most are sativa or sativa dominant also. I always seem to have that stretch during this stage, so nothing new to me.



yoop, just a question, but you reckon they are hunting light?, I've just never had one stretch like that but they are under HID from the day they pop the dirt?


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 23, 2015)

Under LED`s from day 1. The light was restricted through the opaque "mini greenhouses" I used. Have always used `em, always got the stretch, but always enjoyed very good success this way.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Look nice and healthy Yooper, I am sure you will get the stretch under control.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 23, 2015)

I've got to watch this......... green mojo yooper

:48:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 24, 2015)

Stank,
Krav,
MR1,
Grower,
Thanks all for stopping by. So far, so good. Any and all comments are welcome. Keep watchin` the dirt, it`s bound to grow (got fingers crossed behind back) he, he, he.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 26, 2015)

Now we gotta have an update. Finished repotting all 18 into the 6 inch coco coir pots. Could not bury as much of the stem as I wanted to because the 6 inch pots are not that much deeper than the 3 inch ones. Next repot will take care of that. Here we go. Gotta go take some pictures to complete this update.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 26, 2015)

Let`s take a look see. Yeah, look and see if any pictures turned out. He, he, he.
Behind closed doors......... 

View attachment IMG_0541.jpg


View attachment IMG_0542.jpg


View attachment IMG_0543.jpg


View attachment IMG_0544.jpg


View attachment IMG_0545.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 26, 2015)

They are really looking healthy, good looking plants yoop


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2015)

nice job


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 26, 2015)

Krav,
umbra,
Hey guys, good to see you stop by and for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 27, 2015)

Growing along I see


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 31, 2015)

Time for an update. After the repot (did you see the dirt grow ?) put all 18 into the big plastic tray I found at Menard`s. It`s 28" x 30" x 2 1/2" deep. Think it`s gonna work great. 

View attachment IMG_0546.jpg


View attachment IMG_0547.jpg


View attachment IMG_0548.jpg


View attachment IMG_0549.jpg


View attachment IMG_0550.jpg


----------



## Baddestruffest (Mar 31, 2015)

All girls looking nice and healthy. Greenest of mojo to ya yooper!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok, I held my thoughts when the first cotyledon's came up, but you have a heck of a stretch going on there! Are these under T5's? Either way, it's looking like you need more light and WAY closer. I thought maybe the crazy stretch would sort itself out, but you need to take action now, unless you want long plants with huge gaps between their nodes. 

I marked a few spots that show what I'm noticing. These spots I circles should be "stacked" right on top of each other. 

View attachment YoopStretch.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 31, 2015)

Doc,
Thanks for your thoughts. I agree with ya, but right now I`ve got more important things to worry about.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, I know you do, and I posted this before I read your post in OFC I believe. Either way, I had to point it out and mention it to you. 

Best of luck and warm wishes being sent to you and your wife..... 6 hours without a pain shot, I'd surely have been going up and down the walls! I feel for you sir.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 9, 2015)

OK, it`s time for an update of some kind anyway, so ready or not here it comes. The boys and girls in the club are being feed Cogo`s and G.H. nutes at 1/3 to 1/2 strength. I did hang another light in there. Let`s see if that helps with the stretching problem. 
Doc thanks for the constructive criticism. Better post this before I loose it. Forgot to load pictures.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 9, 2015)

I give up, pictures won`t load so forget it .


----------



## MR1 (Apr 9, 2015)

One at a time Yooper, one at a time.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Can`t even get that far.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah it is hit and miss most of the time.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 9, 2015)

Yoop, I know this grow has not been an easy one due to other things happening in your life. Just keep hanging in there, the grow looks fine for now, worry about what is important, the weed will pretty much take care of itself until you can get back on the rails with your personal life. Mojo :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 9, 2015)

ya man no need the pics if all looks good then it's all good!  as far as the stretch i seen i'd just bury deep on transplant hope the xtra lights keeps em tight for ya gl man


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 16, 2015)

Long overdue update time. Circumstances prevented it before now. 
First 3 pictures are from 4-8-15
Second 3 pictures {4-15-15) all have started "manifold training".
Plants are 4 1/2 weeks old. 

View attachment IMG_0556.jpg


View attachment IMG_0557.jpg


View attachment IMG_0558.jpg


View attachment IMG_0559.jpg


View attachment IMG_0560.jpg


View attachment IMG_0561.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hmmm, no one`s stopped by yet.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Yooper, what is "manifold training" ? Looking pretty cute there.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 16, 2015)

Was called "mainlining", got it from Nebula Haze and nugbuckets on the growweedeasy site. So far, so good, idea is to get 8 equal colas from each plant. That and most of the work is done in the beginning stages.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2015)

Well that is cool. I only usually have four. When i first started growing I had two clones and topped one and not the other.  The results were within a gram of each other.  I would rather have 8 like you do especially for LED's... I will be watching.  Thanks Yooper.

I just looked again, what are you doing there? LST'ing? or I should say high stress training? I hadn't noticed that before..fun stuff.

I see your plants are doing the splits! got it.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 16, 2015)

i like the pipe cleaners


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 16, 2015)

Trying something new. The idea is sound and it even appears to be working.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2015)

I bet it will work great! I did that outside on one plant last year outdoors. Trunk got huge.. Mojo yooper!


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 17, 2015)

:48:


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 17, 2015)

Don`t mind if I do, thanks.:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2015)

Dont bogart.:48:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

Hiya yoop, just stopping by, looks good. Interested to see how this progresses...green mojo :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks guys for stopping` by. Let`s hope it progresses how it`s supposed to. So far they seem to be on track. Didn`t know what to think when I first started whackin` on `em. The thought "I killed `em all", was the first one.


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 20, 2015)

i think i will pull up a chair if ya dont mind....


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 20, 2015)

greenjoe said:


> i think i will pull up a chair if ya dont mind....


 
Not at all, the more the merrier.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mainlining nice yooper


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 20, 2015)

Stank, thanks for coming around. Trying something new, so far, so good.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 20, 2015)

Dropping by to say hi, and see how things are coming along


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 26, 2015)

All plants have been topped to make 2 colas, then each branch topped to make 4 colas. After they grow enough, all branches will be topped again to make 8 colas per plant. So far they seem to be on schedule for their "manifold training" (mainlining). Here`s a couple of pictures to look at. 

View attachment IMG_0562.jpg


View attachment IMG_0563.jpg


View attachment IMG_0564.jpg


View attachment IMG_0565.jpg


View attachment IMG_0566.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 26, 2015)

Whoa, it looks like a palm tree setting, next to the beach!! 

I'm either super stoned, or this is just super awesome! Cheers Yooper! :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2015)

Wheres the Coconuts. Lol
Green Mojo to yas.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 26, 2015)

Doc, Hopper,
Thanks for the comments. So far it seems to be going according to schedule. Never having grown this way before, each step is totally different from my other grows.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks good yoop, did you pick a strain that does well with mainlining, or are you just giving it a go to see how you like it ? Either way I'm in for the ride, I'm interested to see how it turns out, green mojo man.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 26, 2015)

Kravenhead,
First off, thanks for stopping` by. Second, just decided to give it a try, got 5 different strains. They range from a land race sativa to an indica dominant one. So it`s gonna be fun trying to keep `em all in line. Would have been a lot easier with plants more alike in growth patterns. It is what it is now.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 26, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> Kravenhead,
> First off, thanks for stopping` by. Second, just decided to give it a try, got 5 different strains. They range from a land race sativa to an indica dominant one. So it`s gonna be fun trying to keep `em all in line. Would have been a lot easier with plants more alike in growth patterns. It is what it is now.



I'm excited for you, I'm sure it's going to be a good grow.


----------



## budz4me (Apr 26, 2015)

I like whats going on in here....GJ!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 26, 2015)

Very interesting style you got going yooper. Positive vibes. I got a baby ice wreck that I named yooper cause he looks like your seedlings lol


----------



## highsenburg420 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice job man. I'll stick around for this one [emoji111]


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 27, 2015)

highsenburg420 said:


> Nice job man. I'll stick around for this one [emoji111]


 

Pull up a chair, the more, the merrier.
Welcome to MP :welcome:


----------



## bozzo420 (Apr 27, 2015)

looking good yoop.I may have to try your pipe cleaners. my seeds stretching to.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## sopappy (Apr 28, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> Last week Wed. I planted 18 seeds.
> 3-11-15...18 seeds planted
> 3-13-15...10 sprouts, 4 more sprouts in the evening, total of 14 sprouts.
> 3-14-15...4 more sprouts.
> ...



Sprout to harvest. far out. 
How high is your LED above these seedlings?


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 29, 2015)

Right now my LED`s are 24 " above the canopy. I try to keep them 18 - 24" above.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 29, 2015)

Really looking great yoop, if you get a second can you explain what your doing, I know manifolding but a grower here ...Soppappy....wants to learn so I referred him to your grow.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 29, 2015)

Best thing I can do is refer him to where I got my info. Go to www.growweedeasy.com, Nebula Haze and nugbuckets have a tutorial on it, real good info.

PS,
Let them do the `splain.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 29, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> Best thing I can do is refer him to where I got my info. Go to www.growweedeasy.com, Nebula Haze and nugbuckets have a tutorial on it, real good info.
> 
> PS,
> Let them do the `splain.



Sounds good I will refer him there, thanks.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 29, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430331074.914539.jpg

I call this plant yooper it reminds me of your seedlings might have to steal your pipe cleaner method .
Thanks for sharing


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 29, 2015)

Stank,
You named it after me ? I`m flattered. Thanks.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 30, 2015)

This is sure not a fast way to get  your grow to maturity. Very challenging the first time you try it. Have not killed any of `em yet. Think 3 of `em stayed wet too long, but I think I saved `em, time will tell. 6 1/2 weeks in, with another 2-3 weeks of vegging to go. Can`t wait to flip `em to 12/12. Gotta wait till they`re ready though. Keep telling myself "good things come to those that wait". I be waiting, waiting and waiting.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 30, 2015)

Yea I feel the same way yoop, switch back to an organic soil grow from the DWC I was running and yes, soil veg's much slower. Then add in the amount to topping and LST your doing to get to the final product and it can take some time bro. Hang in there it will be an awesome harvest.


----------



## yooper420 (May 11, 2015)

OK now, it`s about time for an update, cause they refuse to die, despite my best efforts to do `em in. Over watering caused by checking the saturation of the soil in the wrong place. They look the same as the last pictures. Some a little more dead, some a little more alive. Hopefully my personal life can get back to some semblance of normal now that my wife is home. That`s gotta help. The big one has to resolve itself.


----------



## Kraven (May 11, 2015)

Green mojo and healing thoughts bro....grow on


----------



## bozzo420 (May 11, 2015)

:vap_bong__emoticon:  good to be home every day . now the grow can get it on.   I never thought staying at home would be so enjoyable.


----------



## MR1 (May 11, 2015)

I was going to ask you what kind of lotion you are using on your hands Yooper, they look so young and wrinkle free for an old fart, then I noticed it was Stanks post, he's a youngin :fly:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 18, 2015)

Well yooper how she goes?


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thought that I ended this journal earlier, but here goes. There are no survivors, so this journal is ended. A combination of factors are to blame for this. My wife being in the hospital and the nursing home are partly to blame, due to time constraints. My head being completely in the wrong place. All contributed to a general bad attitude which manifested itself in not caring or not taking care of my plants, not reading what they were telling me. Gotta look at it as lessons learned. Any way they`re all dead. I did start some more seeds about 10 days ago, so maybe there`s hope for me after all. Later.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2015)

Bummer to hear!! I hope all works out well for you Yooper!


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 11, 2015)

Well Doc, it`s like if ya ain`t got your head in it, get your arse out.


----------



## stonegroove (Aug 7, 2015)

I like a nice neat grow, trimmed plants are neat. Do you get light leaking through the doors? Should be light proof.


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 9, 2015)

good morning friend. summer flying by us. It will be bow season before we know it.   see ya.  put your pictures on a stick. maybe your brother can get em downloaded.


----------

